
New Employee Questions for Start-Ups - robk
http://jacquesmattheij.com/new-employee-questions-for-startups
======
robk
In principle these are all reasonable questions but I worry people are going
to take this too much as a checklist. These points should come up in the
discussion process I'd hope, albeit less directly than the list here.

------
carlesfe
This is very interesting and not only for new employees. Founders should re-
evaluate these regularly, since they are a good indicator of overall health.

~~~
jacquesm
Founders that ignore these have a name. 'Bankrupt'.

